# NJ Photographer Looking for Photo Places!



## carissalynn (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey there! I am a photographer located in New Jersey looking to create a list of places to go to take photos of for day trips on the weekends. Can be anywhere that's day-trip distance, so doesn't have to be NJ (Can be PA/NY/ETC.)

What are some places in the area you love to photograph? Can be absolutely any subject - I mostly do animals and floral but doesn't have to be just those types of things, always willing to try something new!


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 23, 2017)

I am from NJ as well, central, and some cool places I have found in Jersey are the state parks, head down to the pine barrens, a lot out there to shoot, check out LBI, if you want to get city shots, head to camden waterfront and you've got an awesome view of the philly skyline.

The areas to shoot in the tri state area are limitless!

Good luck and happy shooting.


----------

